# Male or female?



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey =)
So I have 2 little neon fish. Is there any way you can see if it's male or female? I don't really care about breeding, but I'm just interested.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Since they are egg layers it is much more difficult to tell and for neons I don't think there is unless females are larger than males.


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Oky, so you just have to wait and see if any babies will be born ever?


----------

